# Support Mickacoo with artwork!



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=518829
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=518823

ATC's (Art Trading Cards) are mini pieces of artwork the same size as baseball cards and other trading cards - 2.5 inches wide, 3.5 inches tall.

I am making a series of 10 cards for Mickacoo, which is a non-profit, no-kill pigeon/dove rescue in California. All the money will be donated to them to help support the many bills and expenses that come from saving the lives of hundreds of pigeons and doves that are abandoned and/or found injured, starving, dehydrated, and sometimes on the brink of death. Many birds require vet help, which can be quite expensive. They were recently "gifted" with 300 highflier pigeons, on top of already being filled up with Kings, Homers/racers, Ringneck doves, and others. So they need help now more than ever!! Thankfully they have several foster homes that are helping the birds from being overcrowded...but that doesn't change the fact they need every penny they can get. 

So, if you want to help them out, consider bidding. Because not only do you get to help out many feral and abandoned/lost domestic pigeons and doves, but you also get a one-of-a-kind piece of artwork too!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This auction will end in 14 hours! Just a reminder.


----------

